# Halo SAS or Atomlab pimp



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey guys, just trying to decide between 24" halo sas 48h or 24" atomlab pimp 36h. Is there a big difference between the strength of the two? (or even a difference at all?) Im thinking that the halo sas 48h is going to be stronger, but how much stronger? is its added wieght even worth it when I could go with pimps and have almost as much strenght for less weight? Please give me your opinions on this, as I need the soon. Going to the lbs in less than a week to tell em what to order Thanks


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

if you are thinking about getting the 36H Pimp why not think about getting the 36H SAS? i don't think 48H is needed at all. are you getting complete wheels or custom building them?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You can't go wrong with either, but I honestly think 48h is overkill.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You don't need the 48h SAS. I've had the 24" 36h SAS and the 26" Trail Pimp. Both are on the heavy side. I think I prefer the SAS because it's eyeletted and welded instead of pinned. But in all honestly, I haven't had any problems with the Trailpimps seperating.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I am building. I should have clarified. I am getting a pimp 36h front for sure. Im just trying to figure out the back. Using a DMR Revolver 14mm rear hub, which comes in 36h or 48h. Which rim is actually stronger (if you were comparing both using same amout of spokes)? I know the weight on the sas 24" rim, but dont know the weight on the 24" pimp. And I did the math, an extra 12 spokes is only going to add just over 0.1 pounds.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pimp is lighter than the old Trail Pimp. .1 pounds of rotational mass equates to a lot more.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

but is pimp lighter than sas? by alot? are rthey about the same strength?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Pimp will be roughly 60g lighter.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

so do you think its just a choice between what I like the looks of better? about the same weight and strenght?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cummings said:


> so do you think its just a choice between what I like the looks of better? about the same weight and strenght?


IMO 60g is pretty significant. Atomlab seems to be a little easier to get a hold of in the US. Whenever I've had to deal with DMR/Halo/Diatech/Identiti I had to call up Synth Designs or something. They've always taken care of me though.

It's up to you. Be sure the wheels are built right, even tension all around, proper spoke prep, etc. With the Halos make sure you pump up your tires so you don't flatspot, the material is pretty soft.


----------



## norwegian_moose (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry to highjack, but i'm just wondering which online stores sell atomlab wheelsets, i've been looking around but can't find any.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen Only the SAS rim available in my area, or NA in general (never specifically looked..) but only full wheelsets... like XSL_WiLL mentioned, could be hard and time consuming to source...

One of my first choices would be to get a PimpLite 36h front w/ Torque nips and Pimp 36 rear w/ Torque nips, and an ixnay on the revolver rear hub, but it's your build, so I've got nothin' to say (except, thread on freewheels are cheesy). I also like the Tornados better than the SAS for this application. 
hey, maybe even a DT 5.1 front and 6.1 rear, would be a smokin' combo. or Syncros DPS32/28! always drooled over those, I like the little beadlock grooves, to keep the tire from any possible spinning... Also love my Supra Ds, although, for straight up street maybe not, since I'd put it in the same class as an MTX (kinda soft), and use them for FR/DH. Then there is the Supra34 or 4X... also Arrow FRX. 
as for strength of rim "A" vs. rim "B" - in the heavy duty category and weight class as similar as those, it is pretty subjective to say, I think it definitely comes down to wheel build and spoke use/tension more than anything else. everyone used to be skeptical of the pinned vs. welded thing too, but I've had great luck with atomlabs (as it seems most everyone else), and they obviously saw no reason to change it in the recent model updates. but on the other hand, if I were given a choice between the pinned supra bh's and the joint welded supra d's, I'd take the d's first.
so, lots more to consider, but if you've definitely narrowed it down to those two in the title, I'd go atomlab.

and yeah, 48hole... holy smokes.... how many wheels have you taco'ed that you are seriously considering this?!? you'll never find one on any of my spec' lists...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

*Thanks for All The Help!!!*

Thanks everyone! I went to my LBS and this is what I decided on:
24" 36h pimp rims.
eastern26 rear 14mm hub
any front 20mm hub that they chose ( i trust my bike shop, and Im not picky on a front hub)
Tioga FS100 tires 24" x 2.1

I'll get pics up when they're built.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> Thanks everyone! I went to my LBS and this is what I decided on:
> 24" 36h pimp rims.
> eastern26 rear 14mm hub
> any front 20mm hub that they chose ( i trust my bike shop, and Im not picky on a front hub)
> ...


Sounds like an Excellent set-up if I do say myself, haha. glad you went with the skinnier FS100's as well. So, did you go with torque nips and Competition spokes too??? I hope so. yeah, you're right, the front hub really doesn't matter as long as the bearings are sealed, dimension, formula, velocity, marzocchi, etc. are all decent cheapie choices.

what bike are these sweet fruit hoops going on?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

torque nips. not sure on the spokes. and i actually think its a formula front. these hoops are goin on my banshee scratch 12". the next upgrade is a gold label, and then some shadow components.


----------



## drakesltd (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't buy the Halo SAS rim, I had mine for less than six months & the free hub body busted on me.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

dude. this thread is super old. dont bring back old threads


----------



## drakesltd (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry didn't know it would make you so upset


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

i ran sas compleats on my dh freeride and dj bike never had any problemes and there achally realey light for what they are


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, nothin' wrong with bringin' back a little past discussion! 

Especially since it seems recently we've been getting a lot of people curious about the 48 stick hoops... maybe this can help them clear up if they still want them or not.

and I would hardly consider the SAS's "light"... I've had a set of the 26" 36'ers as well...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

my bad. maybe it is good for those people lookin a 48s. BTW, i ended up getting the 36h pimps  Glad I did


----------

